# Wrecked aircraft in long grass



## nuuumannn (Nov 5, 2017)

I spent nearly an hour wading through thick foliage to get these pictures and my boots were filled with seeds and leaves by the time I'd finished. The aircraft dump at the China Aviation Museum, Xiaotingshan. Link to more below.





DSC_6017




DSC_6027




DSC_6031




DSC_6055




DSC_6058

Link to page: Grant Newman

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Nov 6, 2017)

Nice photos mate.

I looked at your link...


_View: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/26401703249/_


I noticed the Nanchang CJ-6 "dressed" as an F-84 Thunderjet is looking more dilapidated than as seen on Airliners.net...


----------



## Wurger (Nov 6, 2017)




----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 6, 2017)

Good stuff Grant. Appreciate you getting your feet all messed up for those.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## gumbyk (Nov 6, 2017)

So, the next question is..

What are you bringing back?


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 6, 2017)

Great stuff!


----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 6, 2017)

Thanks guys, Graeme, we are all looking a little more dilapidated as time goes by! Here's another view of it.




DSC_6025 



gumbyk said:


> What are you bringing back?



Boots full of Chinese long grass! Let's put it this way; there won't be an Il-10 getting airworthy in New Zealand skies in the forthcoming years.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 7, 2017)

Nice pics man...thanks.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 7, 2017)

Very cool!!!!


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 9, 2017)

Wonderful. They should be able to cobble together one aircraft out of all those hulks


----------



## Airframes (Nov 9, 2017)

Well, Grumman did it, and called it the Wil ................................


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 9, 2017)

I thought they used sheets of plywood and golf carts?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 10, 2017)

Hey now!


----------

